# Best way to practice using a DA?



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Newbie question alert....

I have a new DA Polisher (Megs 220) that I'm itching get started with...but what's the best way to practice? I've watched lots of online footage, and got Mike Philips detailing book for Christmas, so I'm full of info that I want to start using...

My better half works for an engineering firm, and can get numerous amounts of steel panels (painted in different finishes) to practice on and get my technique sorted. But will that be too abrasive for the polisher? 

Am I better off going to a local car wreckers for panels instead? What sort of costs would I be looking at for these?

Much appreciate your help guys


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

thats a good question being a newbie too i'm gonna be watching this with interest


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would go for car panels as the paint differs from manufactuer to manufacture and they have different shapes and contours to play with


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

You don't need to worry, you can hardly damage the paint using g220. If you've seen a lot of videos on youtube just go and give it try on a car. Just keep in mind not to apply too much pressure. And don't be dissapointed if you don't achieve good results quickly. You may have to repeat the set several times:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Finishing polish + finishing pad + your car :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Spare panels are a good way to learn, as said above, it's good to learn different paint types.

If you'll only be doing your car, using a finishing pad and a glaze is a good way to get used to the feel of the machine. And it'll help make you're look better before you get around to polishing it properly


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

As above mate. Unless you have 45 thumbs you'll be fine to have at it on your own car. Just use a non-abrasive combo to start.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool thanks for the reassurance guys 

What products should I be looking for (Polish / cutting etc..) Megs? Scholl? 3M? 

I've got lots of kit (AG SRP / HD Wax or AF Tripple / Supernatural Hybrid) as combos - but can I use these with the DA?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Best to get hold of car panels. Start with big flat panels to get used to holding the machine properly, then get some wings and awkward panels to practice flowing with the cars lines. 

Contrary to what some say, the damage an uninformed enthusiast can do with ANY machine is big, best to make those mistakes elsewhere. Once you are confident holding and correcting with pressure, your car beckons :thumb:

Plus, if ever near Manchester feel free to pop by and test out different polishes, see what style you prefer

Matt


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Just be stuck in matey. Your first go might not be your best. I found by the 3rd / 4th car I was pretty good. It's hard to damage much on them. I practiced on my other halfs shed of a car rather than wrecking my own lol. It's much harder to do any sorta damage than you think. In fact to get decent results it also takes much more than you think. 

Just don't stick in one position, keep moving and keep a note of the panels temperature with the back of your hand to make sure its not getting too hot. Start with a finishing pad an a low cut polish. Work in small sections and don't try to do too much.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd go for the "get a scrap panel to practise on" option as well. If only so you can not just get used to the polisher, but you could also inflict your own damage on the scrap panel and learn how to fix it and try different techniques.

Cost of scrap panels? From my local breakers, I got an as-new Punto rear bumper and a good condition (just couple of rust marks) Rover 25 Bonnet for zilch


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i bought an old panel to practice on, and also having that you can practice new techniques such as wet sanding on that too before trying on your own car


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Well to learn I've used spare panels then done friends cars who don't care if it does go wrong


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

For newbie I'd recommend Meg's softbuff 2.0 pads (yellow polishing and black finishing), because they have protected edge. As far as goes for polishes, there are plenty of brands, you can use Meg's, Scholl, 3M, Menzerna, Wolf's chemicals, Chemical guys, Autobrite and many more...
I started with Meg's consumer line (Ultimate compound, SwirlX...), which is quite easy to use.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Try Fleabay for panels; I got a brand new BMW bonnet for £1 so there are bargains to be found. If you are round Rugby way I have two bonnets you can have FOC if you want.

As Matt said, best to practice on a scrap panel and learn how to handle the machine, and more importantly get to know the behaviour of the polish(es) before going to your P&J. Time taken learning the basics well sets you up far better than rushing in and making a mess.


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

I firstly started machine polishing yesterday, and I'm quite impressed that 90% of swirls and scratches on my bonnet (not stone chips!) have dissapeared. This is only with Meguiars 105 ultra cut compound.. I can't wait to use 205. It looks fantastic even with 105 on it! Just get stuck in, watch TheJunkman's videos and go grab a cuppa and your machine polisher.

Don't rush it, take your time - please.


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

practice on the neighbours car when they go on holiday,


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

As many have already said, scrap panels. Forget your scrap yards, they'll probably charge you, I went to a local body shop & they were more than happy to let me take what I wanted free of charge.

I started with a blue Silverline rotary, we didn't get on, so I opted for the Das-6, we get on well:thumb:. I've use it with various pads & polishes, you really can't mess a panel up with a DA, unless you're really stupid. The heat build up is so much less than a rotary it's hard to go wrong.

Quick example, a mates 2009 A4 cab in black. This was purely to sell the car, I had a DAS-6, he had a DAS-6 Pro. We used Autosmart pads & AS Evo 1 & 3 for a pure enhancment detail, nothing else as it was being flogged. We got these results between us in 3 hours.

As I say, it wasn't full correction we were after, merely so it looked more appealing to the buyer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to a bodyshop they will have scrap panels going spare which they will let you have for next to nothing. They are great for practising on and get you accustomed to how much pressure you can safely apply, etc. The Hexlogic pads are great on a DA too and I love using Megs 105 and 205 polishes with them. Great combination.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Key thing with asking a breakers is to emphasise that you do not want to use the panel on a car or really care what the panel is too much in terms of colour or make.

Also in terms of value of panels, assuming it is a panel that no one would buy for re-fitting to a car, it's scrap value (if steel) is about £1.50 per 10kg max, so giving the breaker a little drink for a bonnet is reasonable enough.
Things like plastic bumpers should really be free if they are no reusable (broken fasteners, etc) as the plastic has no value and could actually be an additional expense to them to recycle!
(FWIW, my local scrappers give me £8 per wheel recently when I turned some in recently which were beyond repair, as they are worth a lot more then steel, so don't expect free wheels no matter what condition, in case you fancy a wheel or two to practice stuff on  )


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> Newbie question alert....
> 
> I have a new DA Polisher (Megs 220) that I'm itching get started with...but what's the best way to practice? I've watched lots of online footage, and got Mike Philips detailing book for Christmas, so I'm full of info that I want to start using...
> 
> ...


Hi mate, Did i just see you've set up your own detailing company


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just start on your car cos these are fool proof.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

markamo said:


> Hi mate, Did i just see you've set up your own detailing company


No he already had that from what he has posted, has been charging for a while


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> No he already had that from what he has posted, has been charging for a while


ok:thumb: just thought it strange last month he just bought a DA this month his working on a bentley


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

markamo said:


> ok:thumb: just thought it strange last month he just bought a DA this month his working on a bentley


Yep, spotted that myself before deletion lol


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Been thinking of getting scrap panels to practice on when I get a machine.

What do you guys do with them once there no more use? Would the scrappy have them?

Probably a stupid question but someone has to make a fool of them selves or it gets boring lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes mate practice on them until no good then weigh them in, job done


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Yes mate practice on them until no good then weigh them in, job done


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

When I got my DA I went down my local scrap dealers, explained what I wanted to do and they let me borrow a mondeo bonnet which was pretty scratched up. Had it for a few weeks to get the hang of things and simply took it back to them. No charge. :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

markamo said:


> ok:thumb: just thought it strange last month he just bought a DA this month his working on a bentley


Ha ha - yup I've been planning the business for a while. The DA hasn't quite been used in anger yet, I've still got hands to use after all! ;-)


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> Ha ha - yup I've been planning the business for a while. The DA hasn't quite been used in anger yet, I've still got hands to use after all! ;-)


No offense mate, just thought you were doing well:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

markamo said:


> No offense mate, just thought you were doing well:thumb:


Lol no offence taken mate

- I could have said:

First week practised on a Fiesta wing

Second week practised on a Bentley ha ha!!


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice Bentley:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Best to get hold of car panels. Start with big flat panels to get used to holding the machine properly, then get some wings and awkward panels to practice flowing with the cars lines.
> 
> Contrary to what some say, the damage an uninformed enthusiast can do with ANY machine is big, best to make those mistakes elsewhere. Once you are confident holding and correcting with pressure, your car beckons :thumb:
> 
> ...


me's popping up now put the kettle on matt might take me all night getting to you mate :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

suspal said:


> me's popping up now put the kettle on matt might take me all night getting to you mate :lol:


One lump or two dude :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

stangalang said:


> One lump or two dude :thumb:


haha that's not even funny


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

suspal said:


> haha that's not even funny


:wall: I can not even put into words the sinking feeling I just got.

I hope you know that's not what I meant


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear severe case of dont open mouth and put foot in there i think.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

stangalang said:


> :wall: I can not even put into words the sinking feeling I just got.
> 
> I hope you know that's not what I meant


let you off as you're a mate :thumb:
couldn't manage the distance


----------

